# Kickdown TV Cable Bracket swap to 200 4r



## hotcharity95 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm currently swapping to a 2004r from a st300 on my 68 lemans. I have an edelbrock performer intake and 1406 carb. What kickdown cable bracket should i get to clear the current trottle cable bracket / coil?


----------

